# Jet jointer



## Gixxerjoe04 (May 28, 2015)

In the market for a lot of stuff these days it seems, but really want to get a larger jointer because my bench top can't get long pieces flat which sucks. Wish I has $1200 to get a new 8" hh grizzly but I don't have that money to spend without getting yelled at haha. Anyone ever use this particular jet? Feel like the price is a little high because it looks like an older model but wasn't sure. 
http://lexington.craigslist.org/tls/5038831535.html


----------



## Mike1950 (May 28, 2015)

I think they switched to white in 2000 so it is pre that. Good jointer- had a delta just like it. 400 is too much in my opinion. 250-300 would be a good buy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 28, 2015)

I agree with Mike, and also because the bed is going to need some love. But it is a good machine.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 28, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> I agree with Mike, and also because the bed is going to need some love. But it is a good machine.



See greg would shine it up- me I would just shine it with wood............

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## khobson (May 28, 2015)

I bought the same model along with a Jet planer back in March and gave $600 for the pair. Mine did both have mobile bases that came with them as well. The bed on mine had a little surface rust as well, but after a little elbow grease, it tuned right up and has served me well the last few months.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 28, 2015)

They all have the same design- I think delta came up with it decades ago.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (May 28, 2015)

@khobson what length can it do comfortably? Isn't the length of the longest board you can joint is like the full length of the bed or how does that work? My porter cable jointer has a 30" bed, it's a good little jointer but want to upgrade.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 28, 2015)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> @khobson what length can it do comfortably? Isn't the length of the longest board you can joint is like the full length of the bed or how does that work? My porter cable jointer has a 30" bed, it's a good little jointer but want to upgrade.


 I think it is 1 1/2 times the length but if you are careful you can do longer.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (May 29, 2015)

This is what I'm wanting, would def have to make some room 
http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/tls/5049025646.html


----------



## Mike1950 (May 29, 2015)

I have a 78 Powermatic 8". $500 does the job. a new one would be nice but it would have to be bigger to get me to change.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (May 30, 2015)

Ideally Id like to spend no more than $500 on something used, problem is there aren't many jointers posted on Craigslist here. Most are overpriced pieces of crap, 4" craftsman, or $300 bench tops, this is the first newer grizzly jointer I've seen posted on cl in a very long time. I just love how people price their stuff, usually Id say they look at Amazon with the newer model and use that and don't take in the account of the tool being over 10 years old.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 30, 2015)

make sure you check joiner along with jointer. i looked -WOW you are right they are overpriced-big time. Try watching http://www.irsauctions.com/index.asp?pg=3&ind=&view=&today=


----------



## Wildthings (May 30, 2015)

Also use www.searchtempest.com to help locate


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (May 30, 2015)

UGH, was busy today and not able to check craigslist a ton like when I'm at work, nice lookin grizzly jointer got posted while I was busy. Texted him and of course someone was on their way to pick it up, can't catch a break.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## khobson (May 30, 2015)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> @khobson what length can it do comfortably? Isn't the length of the longest board you can joint is like the full length of the bed or how does that work? My porter cable jointer has a 30" bed, it's a good little jointer but want to upgrade.


I jointed 10 foot boards for a table I am working on and although I had to have an extra set of hands we were able to get it done. It would have gone even smoother if I had an adjustable roller or two. The boards were 8/4 ERC and had a good bit of heft to them so keeping the board level to the bed was our biggest challenge. I used an app called CSmart that will allow you to save Craigslist searches and send notifications when items that meet your criteria are posted throughout the day. It took a few months of looking, but ultimately I found a deal that I felt was fair and have been very pleased.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (May 31, 2015)

Found a 8" jointer and 15" planer, both grizzly, g1021z and g1018hw, both are older and aren't made anymore. $1100 for both which doesn't seem like a bad deal, at least compard to buying both new, they are a 5 hour drive away though which would suck.


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 31, 2015)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Found a 8" jointer and 15" planer, both grizzly, g1021z and g1018hw, both are older and aren't made anymore. $1100 for both which doesn't seem like a bad deal, at least compard to buying both new, they are a 5 hour drive away though which would suck.


How many hours on them? "Not Made anymore" raises an eyebrow. Old iron is good but can also be a nightmare... I'd just ask a whole lot of questions. Like why is he selling them? Do you have pics?


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (May 31, 2015)

Well they are discontinued models, has the date on them from pics he sent, looks like they both were made in 2001 I believe. Said he bought other ones first and found these on cl, was going to sell them to his brother but he didn't want them. The guy selling them is another woodworker I follow on instagram.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 31, 2015)

They are both good tools, I have a similar jointer and it performs great. The planer is a good tool as well, and parts for both machines can be had from grizzly. But I think his price is a little high. A quick google search showed them at $950 and $750 ish new. They would have to be pristine for me to pay that. Half price for 14 year old machines would be fair in my book.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (May 31, 2015)

Very true, the pics I saw were on a trailer but looked in good shape but would need close up pics before I made the 10 hour round trip. I just want to find a dang deal on something good, is that so much to ask woodworking gods haha

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

